
I Got to the Top of the Slack New and Noteworthy List After a Month - pgtnsfw
I had a lot of reasons to not build my app Link Reminder (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;r.labfortysix.com&#x2F;PJp0MXNoCp): wanted to play games, hang out with friends, binge-watch the newest thing on Netflix.<p>At a certain point, I was so frustrated with my full-time that I had to <i></i>just start<i></i>.<p>I took a long weekend to build out an MVP and slowly refined it over the weeks until I got approved.<p>After a month, I made Slack&#x27;s New &amp; Noteworthy list (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;r.labfortysix.com&#x2F;uQmPUeQsF5)!<p>There were a lot of times I didn&#x27;t know what was in the future, and there were a lot of nights where I was getting 4 hours of sleep, but being able to get on this list, even though it&#x27;s a small win, really brings a bit of hope in my life, and right now I go through every day thinking &quot;why do I have to go to work when I could be building this thing?&quot;.<p><i></i>Just want to let people know that if you just started, keep going. Always keep going. There&#x27;s a light at the end of the tunnel.<i></i><p>There&#x27;s a nice article I keep going back to: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;how-to-build-a-startup-without-quitting-your-day-job-f7697df2d7<p>This article showcases the companies that started off as random side hustles and grew to something more as people used it.<p>Would love to help others or swap tips with people, let me know if you have any questions, or feedback on the app.
======
pgtnsfw
Wow. Looks like I'm a pretty big noob, I thought HN supported markdown

